

IPhone Home Automation - safetytrick
http://paranoidgnome.blogspot.com/2008/11/automated-garage-door-opener.html
Work has begun on a home automation system, controlled remotely by an iPhone. The iPhone connects to a server which controls different devices in the home using a Phidgets board and a homebrewed C# app. Currently he can open and close his garage door from anywhere, and aims to control his thermostat and sprinkler system. The lazy just got lazier.
======
JoelJ
Pretty sweet.

------
jodrellblank
Garage Door? Who needs Garage Band!

